# my annual inspection



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

just to let everyone know that my annual inspection has passed with flying colours and would like that thank all my friends ( you know who you are ) that helped me awhile back. :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well done :2thumb:. Wish I was in a position to apply!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers m8, ive had a few hurdles in my way due to partly my fault but with a little help through listening to friends ( viper lover take note ) i got through it.


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well done! =D


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you as ive had my license for 6 months i know but it was the wrong time of year to apply when i got it but hey.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Are you thinking about celebrating by getting another deadly beastie?????


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations...All the best....Post some pictures of you're venomous room when you can. cheers!




rogersspider2007 said:


> ( *viper lover take note* )


Indeed I am...I've not been commenting hardly here as much, but I saw this on the home page and just dropped in to say congrats matey.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Great news Roger,did not expect any issues after last time.

Regards Roy.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

tengalms said:


> Great news Roger,did not expect any issues after last time.
> 
> Regards Roy.


thanks everyone, cheers Roy i didnt but you know what trouble i had last time so i was expecting something, lol.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

well done mate: victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done roger, I have mine next week and I'm in the new "hot" room !


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks Graeme, i know you will be ok and i will look forward to seeing some piccys of you new room.


----------

